# What is "Lightroom Photos" and why is it filling up with photos?



## jkrm (Feb 27, 2017)

I launched Lightroom Mobile on my iPhone for the first time in several weeks yesterday. At the top of the Organize screen there is something called "Lightroom Photos". According to the Adobe support pages, this is supposed to be all of the photos across all of my collections. I am also supposed to manually be able to add photos from my camera roll to this location.

There is also a collection called Lightroom Photos.

The problem is that both are filling up with pictures, and I don't understand why. The Lightroom Photos thing at the top currently has 1,622 photos and counting. The Lightroom Photos collection has about half that many and counting, even though I have turned off the auto-add feature. And all of these photos seem to be syncing down to Lightroom on my Mac. And it seems like they are all being copied to the Lightroom application on the iPhone, as it keeps growing in size.

When I tap on the little cloud icon next to "Lr" in the upper left on the iOS app, it says "Auto-importing from Camera Roll". But I don't want it to do that. How do I get it to stop?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 27, 2017)

Tap on the 'Lr' next to the cloud icon. That will bring up some general settings, and one of them is 'Auto Add Photos'.


----------



## jkrm (Feb 27, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Tap on the 'Lr' next to the cloud icon. That will bring up some general settings, and one of them is 'Auto Add Photos'.


Thanks. I just did that, but it's still adding photos to both the collection and the thing at the top (what do we call the thing at the top, since it and the collection are both called "Lightroom Photos"?)

Is it just finishing something it already started? And how do I clear out the ones that are already there?

Does Adobe have any detailed info on Lightroom Mobile? I have just found some rather superficial getting started web pages; nothing detailed that addresses all of the options and even where to find them (I never would have thought to tap on the "Lr", for example).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 27, 2017)

The 'thing at the top' is the combined number of photos. Like the 'All Photographs' collection in Lightroom. Below that are individual collections. Apparently, one of these (or even the only one) is called 'Lightroom Photos' in your case, but that doesn't have to be.

Maybe LrM is indeed still adding photos from when the option to auto add was turned on.


----------

